# New lights!!



## Shrek (Oct 4, 2011)

Has anyone ever ran these or had any luck with them? They were $18 at local walmart and they come with a 3yr warranty so I figured what the heck! Will be installing soon.










I plan on lots of silicone!! Lol




Wishing I was riding instead of using Tapatalk


----------



## Eastexasmudder (Nov 21, 2011)

Ive used those for a long time. There fairly bright and do help. I took mine off yesterday when I moved my radiator. Im goin to put mine back on when I figure out a new place to put em 


I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


----------



## Shrek (Oct 4, 2011)

Eastexasmudder said:


> Ive used those for a long time. There fairly bright and do help. I took mine off yesterday when I moved my radiator. Im goin to put mine back on when I figure out a new place to put em
> 
> 
> I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


Did they hold up in water at all? Also I'm thinking about changing the bulbs to LED's maybe...? 




Wishing I was riding instead of using Tapatalk


----------



## Eastexasmudder (Nov 21, 2011)

They where mounted on my front rack and I never got them under water. But never had any issues when I washed my bike and getting them wet. Had them about 2 years. I'm also thinking about a hid kit just havnt picked out one yet.


I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


----------



## outskirtsdweller (Jul 6, 2009)

I have used one of those as a backup light for a couple of years. It is mounted above my tail light and has been underwater many times and no probs so far...


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

my buddy had those and has busted three sets of them due to them getting hot and him hitting the water.


----------



## Shrek (Oct 4, 2011)

Well I have figured out the mounting locations! Still wiring them up and will update pics when done. 










Not the finished product here but you get the idea















Wishing I was riding instead of using Tapatalk


----------

